# Tripod heads?



## kzhlin (Nov 12, 2013)

Right now I'm using an off-center Gitzo tripod head like this one:

http://www.gitzo.us/series-2-magnesium-off-center-ball-head

It works great when shooting in landscape orientation, but once I turn to portrait orientation, the camera starts slipping on the plate and it ends up tilting down a bit. 

Is there anyway to fix this? I was looking at the Really Right Stuff L plates and those seemed cool, but I can't really justifying buying a RRS head just for that...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2013)

You could get a arca-swiss style clamp and attach it to the tripod top so tightly that it couldn't slip, even if you have to use glue. Replace the finger type screw with a bolt. There are inexpensive clamps that will work.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=arca-swiss+clamp

That should resolve the issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

An L-plate is the solution. A big downside to Gitzo, Manfrotto, etc., are the proprietary clamps. If you get an Arca-Swiss type head/clamp, you'll have access to a wide array of accessories.


----------



## kzhlin (Nov 13, 2013)

But to use the L plate I would need a completely new ball head right?


----------



## brad-man (Nov 13, 2013)

No. Buy an Arca type clamp like the ones Spokane linked to. They will have a 1/4" thread cut into the bottom of the clamp. This will screw into the 1/4-20 screw on the top of your ballheads' camera plate. You now have an Arca-compatible ballhead which will accept an L bracket for portrait. Any camera plate or L bracket should be designed specifically for your camera model. Plates for any lenses with collars that you have can be generic.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 13, 2013)

kzhlin said:


> But to use the L plate I would need a completely new ball head right?



Yes but you could then sell the old one and come out a little poorer but better able to use all the things you can put in an ARCA clamp.

Jim


----------



## brad-man (Nov 13, 2013)

The ballhead the OP linked to does not have the integrated Gitzo clamp, it has a 1/4-20 thread that connects directly to the camera. Modifying it to arca compatibility is a snap.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 13, 2013)

The best fix is to buy a new good ballhead.
I have one of the Gitzo heads and they are ok if you have to shoot at odd angles, but as heads go they are shaky.
If you have to tool with new plates I would change completely.

Just my opinion and experience from owning one.


----------



## kzhlin (Nov 13, 2013)

I was looking at the RRS BH-55 for the longest time, but it's pretty expensive...


----------



## Jim O (Nov 14, 2013)

kzhlin said:


> I was looking at the RRS BH-55 for the longest time, but it's pretty expensive...



Yes, it is. With RRS, you get what you pay for with perhaps a 10-20% premium. But their customer service and quality control is second to none.

The BH-55 is rated at 50 lb. I think RRS tends to be conservative in their ratings, and that head can perhaps support much more (DISCLAIMER: I am NOT advocating going above the manufacturer's rating). Do you need that much?

Having said that, there are less expensive options that may be much more than "good enough" for your purposes. The Sirui K-30x can be had for a bit less than a third of the price and is well reviewed.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 14, 2013)

I had Gitzo heads (still have actually, because nobody wants to buy them), but gave up. Replaced them with RRS and the only thing that irritates me is that I didn´t buy the right thing in the first place.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I had Gitzo heads (still have actually, because nobody wants to buy them), but gave up. Replaced them with RRS and the only thing that irritates me is that I didn´t buy the right thing in the first place.



Indeed. I have two ballheads, a monopod head, and a gimbal head from RRS, and all are top notch. As for RRS being conservative in their support ratings, this is their TQC-14 travel tripod, which is rated at 25 lbs.







I don't know how much RRS owner Joe (pictured above) weighs, but I'm 180 lbs and couldn't resist trying that when I got my TQC-14. There was a little flex in the legs, but only a little (nd those legs are far less robust than those on my TVC-33).


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I had Gitzo heads (still have actually, because nobody wants to buy them), but gave up. Replaced them with RRS and the only thing that irritates me is that I didn´t buy the right thing in the first place.
> ...



That's pretty convincing.


----------

